# What do you absolutely trust God for?



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 12, 2005)

Seems like the only thing most people can absolutely believe God for is things after they die.   What do you trust God for NOW?

Bandy


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jan 12, 2005)

That He is watching over me every single day of my life. 
That no matter what happens in my life, if I allow Him to, God will use it to strengthen my faith and trust in Him. 
That God knows what is best for me and will give me the necessary correction to get me to the point I'll finally pay attention. 
 He cares about my health, finances, family, recreation, and over all happiness.
I can trust God to be my closest most trusted friend each day if I allow Him. That his word is a lamp before my feet and a light for my path. I can go on if you'd like?  
Teach


----------



## PWalls (Jan 12, 2005)

I trust him to answer my prayers.
I trust him to convict me of my sins and bring me to the place that he wants me to be.
I trust him to help grow spiritually.
I trust his love for me, my family and everyone elses.
I trust him to love me no matter what I do.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Jan 12, 2005)

Y'all boys pretty much said it all. AMEN


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 12, 2005)

Hunting Teacher said:
			
		

> He cares about my health, finances, family, recreation, and over all happiness.
> 
> Teach




What if you get a bad disease?  (Let's say....cancer)  How will God care for that?     Will the devil be allowed to have his way or can God be counted on for disease?    (When someone dies from cancer, it's really hard to tell who had the most power....God or the Devil....don't you agree?)

Bandy


----------



## Cward (Jan 12, 2005)

His "WILL" will be done!


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 12, 2005)

Should we fight His will with drugs and doctors?   LOL     

Bandy


----------



## Michael Lee (Jan 12, 2005)

That may be his WILL (doctors and drugs).  For us to recover and learn from going through something like that.  Someone had to be the test for Penicillan(sp?)...right?

ML


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 12, 2005)

I meant, what if it's His will for you to get cancer and die slowly and painfully, having endured drugs and chemo and radiation?     I guess we can't know that it was His will to die from it until we die from it!?   )   that really teaches us some great lessons!    :speechles 

Bandy


----------



## Michael Lee (Jan 12, 2005)

Even if we do die exactly as you have decribed, who is to say??  You may touch someone else's life during that and bring them closer to God.  Who are we to say, it's not our call?

ML


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 12, 2005)

Michael Lee said:
			
		

> Even if we do die exactly as you have decribed, who is to say??  You may touch someone else's life during that and bring them closer to God.  Who are we to say, it's not our call?
> 
> ML



God is stupid if He thinks that that is the best way to 'touch someone else's life'....    I'm not God and I can tell you a much better way to "touch someone else's life" when someone has cancer......HEAL THEM after the doctors say they can do no more!!!     That's a no brainer!!!    )     God could actually stand behind His word when He says "as you have believed, so be it unto you".

So, when we get sick, we can't depend on God to heal us?

Bandy


----------



## Michael Lee (Jan 12, 2005)

Man it sounds like you have some issues with God.  Talk to him for the answers instead of turning around everything he lays upon me to think about.

ML


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 12, 2005)

I have no issues with God.   And I intend no offense to anyone here...just trying to provoke thought.    Personally, I do not believe that it is God's will for disease to kill me.   I believe that Jesus paid for healing just as He paid for sin.   The New Testament does not have one example of God willing a brother or sister in Christ to die from a disease.   Jesus never ran into one person whom it was God's will to leave sick.    

Anyway.....I better back out if I'm offending.   


Bandy


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jan 12, 2005)

BANDERSNATCH said:
			
		

> What if you get a bad disease?  (Let's say....cancer)  How will God care for that?     Will the devil be allowed to have his way or can God be counted on for disease?    (When someone dies from cancer, it's really hard to tell who had the most power....God or the Devil....don't you agree?)
> 
> Bandy


  Hey Bandy,
   Are you're asking do I think we should use medicine and technology that God created and gave us the intellegence to use to help ourselves?
   The answer is absolutely. 
   If you're asking do I think God's will is we always be healed if we just have enough faith, or know how to pray "correctly" the answer is NO!!!
  God doesn't have to heal me or my family member for me to believe He is still caring and loving towards me.
   If you're asking about pre- destiny or free will the answer is "both."
   How can that be? I don't know, but I don't have to. God is big enough to handle it. 
  Scripture certainly supports both sides of that argument. Those who believe one way want to ignore or change the meaning of the verses that doesn't fit nicely into the way *they * think things should be.
  Do I understand how it can work both ways? Nope. 
  Do we have free will ? We sure do!
Does the bible teach us that pre -destiny is involved for all of us. Yep!
    That's why I am so thankful that my God is loving enough to still love and care for me  without me understanding everything that is in scripture.
  I truly believe there are some areas we'll never fully comprehend until we stand in God's presence.
Teach


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 12, 2005)

Then we'll exclude healing (health) from the list of things that we can absolutely trust God for!   )     

Bandy


----------



## PWalls (Jan 12, 2005)

Actually, I would not exclude it but reword it to say that I trust God absolutely to heal me when it fits his purpose and will.

I'll explain, like Michael said, if my illness is being used by him to touch another person and bring them to God by my witnessing or my faith, then I don't expect God to heal me until that has been accomplished (or at least my involvement in the process has been completed).

If the Lord hasn't healed me from a sickness because he is using it to convict me of a sin, then I also don't expect him to heal me until that is resolved.

We don't always know God's plan. But, we should always have faith in that plan and accept our role in it (sickness or health).

God allow suffering/trials in our life because he loves us. Book of James and Romans is full of this statement. It is up to us to express our love for him by perservering in these trials through our faith in him. Instead of asking "why me" when something bad happens, Christians should focus more on their response.

Sorry if I strayed.


----------



## pendy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Bandy*

God gives us the strength that we need to get thru all that happens in our life. God dosen't make bad things happen to people he is there to help us thru it. Without God and prayer it would be hard to keep going.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 12, 2005)

Good response....I, too, don't believe that God will heal if we are holding onto the source of the disease....(tobacco for example)

James 1:6,7   Let him ask in faith, nothing wavering....
    let not that man think that he shall receive anything from the Lord

James 5:15   the prayer of faith shall save the sick (if it's the Lord's will?) and the Lord shall raise him up....

Bandy


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jan 12, 2005)

BANDERSNATCH said:
			
		

> Then we'll exclude healing (health) from the list of things that we can absolutely trust God for!   )
> 
> Bandy


    Bandy,
       That is not true and not what I said.Trusting God for my health and thinking because I am a Christian that I should automatically assume God is going to heal me are two very different things!
 The last thing I want to do is argue over this issue again. It was done once before. 
Is God sovereign? Does He not have the right to do with my body as He wills. I am not saying God causes sickness but believe it is His choice to bring glory to Himself through healing *or* by not healing and using the person's faith and trust in Him even when their physical body is still sick.
   Tell me, does God receive more glory from a miraculous healing than He does from a person who stays faithful and trusting in Him through a horrible ilness? Even if it ultimately leads to their physical death. 
   Do I believe in miraculous healing. You better believe I do! Do I think we should pray for the sick? Do I believe prayer makes a difference?  Yes, because our Lord tells us to pray in his holy word. It's my job to be faithful and do what I am told. It's God's sovereign choice to decide how to answer that prayer.
   I believe our sole purpose on this earth is to bring glory to God. In good times or bad. Through health or through sickness. If rich or poor. 
I will say no more on this subject to be sure that my actions and words are not a point of contention or strife between any Christian brother and myself.
   My God's grace be evident in all I do and say.
Teach


----------



## PWalls (Jan 12, 2005)

We could probably start another thread on this, but in reference to your smoking tobacco comment, we all have to remember that God will forgive us unconditionally for our sins, we will still go to heaven and we will still see Jesus (after we confess the sin of course 1 John 1:9). However, we also have to remember that God doesn't take care of the consequences of that sin.

He will not remove the jail time for a DUI. He will not do away with the divorce/legal problems associated with adultery. He will not make my blue jeans cheaper because I eat too much.

My sins are forgiven, but my sin's consequences are still mine. Should definately make you think twice before committing that sin.


----------



## Michael Lee (Jan 12, 2005)

PWalls said:
			
		

> My sins are forgiven, but my sin's consequences are still mine. Should definately make you think twice before committing that sin.



That is a VERY important point.

ML


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 12, 2005)

*Some classics*

Hey! Baiting and name it claim it all at the same time!  It's a banner day!    

Now to o answer the question, it's funny this was asked.  I went and bought a new washing machine today at lunch.  The old one made more noise than a diesel engine going uphill.  I think it was a pretty easy fix, but even when 'fixed' it's an old one (original from house, 14 years old) so it's noisey even when working properly.  I figured we deserved a new one.  I bought it, granted a modest one, but never even thought about how I was going to pay for it.   Granted, a pretty mundane task, but driving away it hit me, that this would be a big deal for some and stopped and thanked God, literally, for releaving me of many of the anxieties that some are burdened with (not just financial but many and varied).  Sure I've had and got my share of others, but all in all I trust God to provide for me and my family and he has never let me down.  There were some times in the passed that he did not provide what I wanted but it was always what I needed!  
So I'll say it again, just like in the grace my two year old is learning, "Thank you God for EVERYTHING!"  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## PWalls (Jan 12, 2005)

Phil, speaking about your two year old,

Tell you something that made me proud. The family was sitting down at the table the other day and were just about through with the meal. My two oldest children looked at their mother and said thank you for the meal. Out of the blue, my four year old reminded us that we should also thank God. I got a tear in my eye due to his sincerity.

Do I trust God to help me raise my children? Absolutley.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 12, 2005)

Who believes 'name it -- claim it' on here?    LOL    Not me!   

If one of my kids gets sick, there is no way that I'm gonna think that God is using them to try to help someone else out.....but it is easy to see the Devil's hand in it.   Act 10:38 "healing all that were oppressed of the Devil..."    I'll never give God credit for something that is the devil's work   LOL

Even though God's Word says that Jesus bore our sins and sicknesses, God (since He's sovereign) may tell us when we get to heaven that He really didn't mean that.....that we can't force Him to give us eternal life!    It may be His will for us to be destroyed eternally.       Or should we only absolutely believe Him for something that is invisible?????????     

Bandy


----------



## dave (Jan 12, 2005)

PWalls said:
			
		

> My sins are forgiven, but my sin's consequences are still mine. Should definately make you think twice before committing that sin.



Well said


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 13, 2005)

*I trust in Him these:*

I trust in in Him these: To be a humanist, a rooter for peace, a champion for justice and a leveler of the poor and the mighty.


----------



## hpostelle (Jan 13, 2005)

I trust him from the very breath I take; to the most complicated situation I can ever face. Everything in between. No exceptions


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 13, 2005)

LOL    We all deserve the lightning bolt!      Thank God that we have forgiveness through Christ's work!    

YBIC,

Bandy


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 13, 2005)

*Thanks CWard*

I was wondering what was meant by that.Bandy,I hope you were giving an example of what someone else was saying....sometimes meanings are hard to grasp on here without actually hearing the person.If you do think that sickness is the devils work,and God has the option to heal,does that mean the devil wins when we die?Can he enforce death upon us that God can't heal?Does God just overlook our plight or forget us on His big schedule?Remember that it is apointed once of every human to die.Other than a few that went up on a firey chariot, or were plucked from this planet by God himself,the human race has a 100% mortality rate...............Remember,although he raised his friend Lazurus from death one time,he allowed him to die another.And even though Lazurus's death was traumatic,I'm sure,for his family both times God allowed it for the greater good of the faith of those of us now,and for those that were there then........just something to chew on,something about "lean not on your on understanding" and all .........donnie...P.S.Phil the Lord told me you would be blessed abundantly by giving me that boat you have in "swap-n-sell'


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 13, 2005)

I can tell that my comments were taken in a way other than I meant them to be!  LOL    Yes.....I was being sarcastic....

No, I believe that everyone dies...and that everyone that Jesus healed or raised eventually died of something else.   I don't believe that it is God's will for people to die young, unless they are martyred.    Jesus showed that it was God's will to heal even when the disciples couldn't do it.   When the disciples asked why they couldn't heal Jesus said "this kind comes out only by prayer and fasting".    he didn't say "this kind comes out on by prayer and fasting...and if the Father wills it".    

David, in the old testament, said that a man's life is 70 years....and that one of God's benefits was 'healing all my diseases'..     If we can't count on that anymore then that is one thing that we lost in this new dispensation....and we'd be better off in the Old Testament times ..

Bandy


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 13, 2005)

matthewsman said:
			
		

> P.S.Phil the Lord told me you would be blessed abundantly by giving me that boat you have in "swap-n-sell'


Good deal for me!       Oh yeah, just bring that affidavit that He signed to that effect would you?     
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 14, 2005)

*sounds like your faith*



			
				BANDERSNATCH said:
			
		

> If we can't count on that anymore then that is one thing that we lost in this new dispensation....and we'd be better off in the Old Testament times ..
> 
> Bandy


Is strong,but sometimes I'm not so sure if my lifestyle is up to par to go back to living under the dispensation of Law  
 Phil,I thought He had already let you know......It was worth a try anyway.....name it and claim it and all........wonder why it doesn't work for us  donnie


----------



## GA_Longhorn (Jan 17, 2005)

*Good Post and Good Comments, but....*

There have been some really good comments on this post and I would like to submit mine, as well. You decide if they are good or not.

If you should think that God can't heal your disease, ask your doctor about some unexplained miracle healing he has seen; or better yet, go back and read the book of Job, in the Old Testament.

If you recall, Satan asked if he could test the faith of Job. He did this by various means and methods. I'll leave them to be discovered by your research. However, God told Satan that he could do whatever he wished to Job short of killing him. God was certain that Job's faith would sustain him.

In the end, Satan gave up and Job was restored to good health and his family and wealth were restored tenfold. This is an interesting example of how far our faith can carry us during the difficult times we are ordained to face throughout or lives.

I urge you to find your faith in the Almighty Physician and Healer and rekindle your sincere relationship with your Saviour. I know if you do this, you will sleep better at nght, even if you are ill. Pray to God and "...pray without ceasing." Your faith and your prayers will sustain you through Jesus Christ.

If you are ill with some devastating illness, my prayer for you is that you be blessed with a calm, restful spirit and a closer walk with the Lord. Let your Spiritual and physical healing begin, through Jesus Christ, our merciful and loving Saviour.......Amen


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 18, 2005)

Psalms 103:2,3   Bless the Lord, O my soul, and forget not all His benefits:  Who forgiveth all thine iniquities; who healeth all thy diseases.

Matthew 8:17    That it might be fulfilled which was spoken by Esaias the prophet, saying, Himself took our infirmities, and bare our sicknesses.

To those who are sick, believe beyond the spiritual healing.. believe also for physical healing, which He bore as well.   

Did He just bear our sins and nothing else?   Did He only bear our sicknesses for a few short years, but our sins for eternity?  LOL  I think not.     

I trust Him TO HEAL any disease that Satan brings my way...as He has done all my life.   God is my Friend.  

Bandy


----------



## GA_Longhorn (Jan 19, 2005)

*Amen Brother...*

Bandy,
You and I must run in the same neighborhood. I know we have a mutual friend.

The very best to you and your family, and every other member of this forum who calls our Lord their friend.

CW


----------



## StinkyPete (Jan 23, 2005)

Ya'll all said it for me.  AMEN   and God bless


----------

